# Arch's "Queen of cake" slogan



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

If ARch is allowed her own slogan, can the rest of us, or is it just special privileges for a select few?
Could I please have "Serious cyclist"?


----------



## Dayvo (13 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> If ARch is allowed her own slogan, can the rest of us, or is it just special privileges for a select few?
> Could I please have "Serious cyclist"?



If that's what you are, then why not!


----------



## Crackle (13 Apr 2009)

No it would be misleading to beginners. You could have "I believe myself to be a serious cyclist'. Ah no, it wouldn't fit. What about Brooks Owner, I mean that says it all but with class, style and unquestioned panache.


----------



## spandex (13 Apr 2009)

I do not think there is a case for any of us to start demanding a title change. As Crackle has said it would be misleading to beginners and I think he is right


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> If ARch is allowed her own slogan, can the rest of us, or is it just special privileges for a select few?
> Could I please have "Serious cyclist"?


If Arch is the Queen of Cycle-Chat, then surely bonj could be her Clown Prince...


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Apr 2009)




----------



## spandex (13 Apr 2009)

If any one is going to be Arch's prince or King it should be Master Paul.


----------



## oxbob (13 Apr 2009)

Can't Bonj be bowling baldrick?


----------



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

I just think there should be one rule for all, not an elite clique which are allowed special privileges that the rest aren't. Smacks a bit of an us-and-them arrangement, where the upper echelon enjoy luxuries that the masses have to do without.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Apr 2009)

I'm in this supposed clique and I haven't got a special name. It's just a bit of fun, Bonj, don't wet your knickers over it.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

If it's a bit of fun why can't we all share in it?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Apr 2009)

Well, you probably can. Give admin a chance to read this thread and he'll probably sort you out with your very own member designation.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

well, good. I hope he does.


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Apr 2009)




----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2009)

Steve Austin said:


>



With apologies to Steve Austin, but is it only me who doesn't get this shoot? Anyone else in human-land think it just a pile of peurile poop?


----------



## Crackle (14 Apr 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> With apologies to Steve Austin, but is it only me who doesn't get this shoot? Anyone else in human-land think it just a pile of peurile poop?



<puts hand up> It was amusing the first time I saw it but it wore off fairly rapidly (also with apologies).


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Apr 2009)

no i admit its fairly unfunny, but i was hoping it was reflecting my opinion of Bonj and his demands for a forum label.

Its kind of Ironic someone wanting to be called a A Serious Cyclist posts so much piffle about cycling, i was thinking my posting of Cheezburger catz would reflect that


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2009)

I did it for a laugh after the York ride - everyone was heading back to Arch's for some cake, so when we got back I changed her user title.

I then changed a few other peoples too - again, it was a bit of laugh.

I don't think it was motivated by any sort of elitist ideal, but then hey .... maybe, subconsiously, it was! 

Oh and here's an idea ... if you want a custom title too, maybe you could like ... I don't know ... maybe ... erm ... like ... ask for one?

Do you want to go with _Serious Cyclist_?

(Note: I'll have to check with the other _Elite Club_ members first of course! )

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## bonj2 (14 Apr 2009)

yeah can i have 'Serious Cyclist ' please  thanks


----------



## zimzum42 (14 Apr 2009)

I'd like one please...

'Gangster for Life'


----------



## snorri (14 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> If it's a bit of fun why can't we all share in it?


It surprises me that a SERIOUS cyclist would wish to become involved in such frivolity


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Apr 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Anyone else in human-land think it just a pile of peurile poop?


I have to hang my head in shame and say that they make me chuckle every time I see them.


----------



## spandex (14 Apr 2009)

Sorry bonj I was thinking that you was having a joke



bonj said:


> yeah can i have 'Serious Cyclist ' please  thanks




Maybe not


----------



## bonj2 (14 Apr 2009)

snorri said:


> It surprises me that a SERIOUS cyclist would wish to become involved in such frivolity



I would have Frivolous Cyclist but i think i'd have to get permission from theclaud as I don't know whether i'm frivolous enough. I think i almost did attaina vague notion of frivolity on saturday's ride but I think only she would know how to be truly frivolous


----------



## Chuffy (14 Apr 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> I have to hang my head in shame and say that they make me chuckle every time I see them.


Same here. 
They _evolve_, which I rather like. Nice to see some of the old skool LOLS being resurrected by Steve though. 


I assumed the titles thing was Mod related. Ho hum.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Apr 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I assumed the titles thing was Mod related. Ho hum.



No, it's clique related. Apparently.


----------



## ChrisKH (14 Apr 2009)

I think Sig SilverSurfer would chalenge for Queen of Cake down south.


----------



## Chuffy (14 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> No, it's clique related. Apparently.


Same thing isn't it?


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I assumed the titles thing was Mod related. Ho hum.



It was - I was messing about with the titles and didn't want to put anyone's nose out of joint so stuck to just fiddling with the mods (pardon the expression).

If other people want them, all they have to do is ask. 

Cheers,
Shaun 

_(Note: I could enable custom titles within the software, but the risk is that someone will change theirs to something - well, you know ... so if you want one, just add your voice to this thread.)_


----------



## Landslide (14 Apr 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I assumed the titles thing was Mod related. Ho hum.



I had to work really hard remember lots of useless trivia to get mine, and I'm not a mod!


----------



## zimzum42 (14 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> It was - I was messing about with the titles and didn't want to put anyone's nose out of joint so stuck to just fiddling with the mods (pardon the expression).
> 
> If other people want them, all they have to do is ask.
> 
> ...


I await my new title with glee!


----------



## Crackle (14 Apr 2009)

Does anyone know the story of the Star Bellied Sneetches?


----------



## Chuffy (14 Apr 2009)

Crackle said:


> Does anyone know the story of the Star Bellied Sneetches?




Who is going to settle for having none upon thars?


----------



## Crackle (14 Apr 2009)

Admin McBean.


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Apr 2009)

'queues up with ten dollars in his hand'


----------



## eldudino (14 Apr 2009)

I don't even understand the rest of the titles, how come there are loads of vice presidents? Do you automatically become one once you reach a certain number of posts? I'm now a member, having reached 100+ posts, what are the other mile-stones? How long is it going to take me? Am I asking too many questions? Who has the most posts? Do you think I'll ever post that many? Should I be more opinionated? 

I think I need a lie down...


----------



## bonj2 (14 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> It was - I was messing about with the titles and didn't want to put anyone's nose out of joint so stuck to just fiddling with the mods (pardon the expression).
> 
> If other people want them, all they have to do is ask.
> 
> ...



cheers, can you do m ine then?
ta


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2009)

eldudino said:


> I don't even understand the rest of the titles, how come there are loads of vice presidents? Do you automatically become one once you reach a certain number of posts? I'm now a member, having reached 100+ posts, what are the other mile-stones? How long is it going to take me? Am I asking too many questions? Who has the most posts? Do you think I'll ever post that many? Should I be more opinionated?
> 
> I think I need a lie down...



http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=579522&postcount=13


----------



## eldudino (14 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=579522&postcount=13



250,000?! I'm not a Godly person anyway


----------



## Arch (14 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> If it's a bit of fun why can't we all share in it?



You can, you just have to bake Admin some cake....:?:


----------



## eldudino (14 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> You can, you just have to bake Admin some cake....:?:



Do you think I can get the title 'Mince Pie Monster' if I get my nan to send admin some mince pies? 

She's 78 but she can make a mean plated mince pie. Last visit to Lincolnshire I had she baked me 12, I'd eaten them before I got to the M18...


----------



## zimzum42 (14 Apr 2009)

Cheers Shaun!


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2009)

eldudino said:


> I'd eaten them before I got to the M18...



Brave sod - you wouldn't catch me cycling up there!!!


----------



## spandex (14 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> You can, you just have to bake Admin some cake....




But he did not have any


----------



## eldudino (14 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> Brave sod - you wouldn't catch me cycling up there!!!



Ha! I must add that I moved to Scotland a few years ago so I was travelling in the car!  

Cheers for the slogan change Shaun... I would hand-courier the mince pies next time I'm down in the Shire but I'm afraid I'd not get them over the Humber bridge; they don't travel well, you know!


----------



## Arch (14 Apr 2009)

spandex said:


> But he did not have any



I thought he did, when we all stopped in that picturesque layby?


----------



## spandex (14 Apr 2009)

Ar yes I had forgot about that.


----------



## Radius (14 Apr 2009)

Hello Admin, 
After consultation, the name that has been bestowed upon me is 'SHREDDER' (capital letters included), so until I think of something better, could this adorn my little private space under my name please? Thank you


----------



## thomas (14 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> I just think there should be one rule for all, not an elite clique which are allowed special privileges that the rest aren't. Smacks a bit of an us-and-them arrangement, where the upper echelon enjoy luxuries that the masses have to do without.


Not read everything but, I'm sure there is a mod to phpbb which allows for custom titles.

Another forum I go on allows them after 500 posts or something which is a nice feature IMO.


----------



## mickle (15 Apr 2009)

may I have _*Minger*_ please?


----------



## mickle (15 Apr 2009)

I've changed my mind, can I have *munter* instead please?


----------



## Chuffy (15 Apr 2009)

mickle said:


> I've changed my mind, can I have *munter* instead please?


Can we pick one for you?


----------



## tdr1nka (15 Apr 2009)

He could have all 3 and we'll call him *'Mungle'*?


----------



## Crackle (15 Apr 2009)

I'd like *Admin* please.


----------



## tdr1nka (15 Apr 2009)




----------



## Chuffy (15 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> He could have all 3 and we'll call him *'Mungle'*?


Do it......

I'll pop a couple of squid in the nearest charity box if you do.


----------



## Crackle (15 Apr 2009)

"ten dollars eaches" as Steve already said.


----------



## Chuffy (15 Apr 2009)

Crackle said:


> "ten dollars eaches" as Steve already said.


How many of us will it take to make it permanent?


----------



## Crackle (15 Apr 2009)

Until every last cent of our money is spent, said the fix-it-up admin.


----------



## Chuffy (15 Apr 2009)

Crackle said:


> Until every last cent of our money is spent, said the fix-it-up admin.


Bonj and Mr Paul. Which one is the North Going Zax and which the South?


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Apr 2009)

May I have Liegedreiradfahrerin as my special name, to highlight the delights of being a female three-wheeled recumbent rider from Germany!


----------



## Crackle (15 Apr 2009)

This is a test isn't it.

Mr. Paul is the impassive one on the right.







"I never" Bonj said "take a step to one side..."


----------



## spandex (15 Apr 2009)

I love Dr Z


----------



## Shaun (16 Apr 2009)

spandex said:


> I love Dr Z



Done - no probs.


----------



## bonj2 (16 Apr 2009)

Why now is the world and his dog demanding custom slogans just 'cos i have?


----------



## Arch (16 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Why now is the world and his dog demanding custom slogans just 'cos i have?



Ah, so now everyone has one, do you want to go back to whatever you were before?

Also, of course, it renders your initial complaint of clique-ism wrong, since it's patently clear that anyone who asks nicely (or you) can have a special title, if Admin has time.


----------



## eldudino (16 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> it renders your initial complaint of clique-ism wrong, since it's patently clear that anyone who asks nicely (or you) can have a special title, if Admin has time.



 So despite my title, I'm not in the clique?


----------



## Landslide (16 Apr 2009)

Maybe you should ask Admin (nicely) to change your status to "In The Clique".


----------



## spandex (16 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> Done - no probs.




 Now I see why you changed it


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Why now is the world and his dog demanding custom slogans just 'cos i have?



But not all of us are 'vain, serious cyclists!'


----------



## Will1985 (17 Apr 2009)

How come *ComedyPilot* is already an Executive Member with 2498 posts? I'm guessing that deleted posts still count?


----------



## montage (17 Apr 2009)

Joe24, kovu, young un, ilovebikes and radius were all saying something about how they wanted "noob member"...no idea why. Got a piece of cake reserved for you...all you need to do is collect it


----------



## Kovu (17 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> Joe24, kovu, young un, ilovebikes and radius were all saying something about how they wanted "noob member"...no idea why. Got a piece of cake reserved for you...all you need to do is collect it



Fixed it for you Montage.


----------



## Shaun (17 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> Joe24, kovu, young un, ilovebikes and radius were all saying something about how they wanted "noob member"...no idea why. Got a piece of cake reserved for you...all you need to do is collect it



1 bit of cake is good, however now I've turned the tables and changed yours I can collect some cake from Joe24, kovu, young un, ilovebikes and radius - clever eh!


----------



## Radius (17 Apr 2009)

*cakecakecakecake* have as much as you like!


----------



## montage (17 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> 1 bit of cake is good, however now I've turned the tables and changed yours I can collect some cake from Joe24, kovu, young un, ilovebikes and radius - clever eh!




ffs.
I deserved that.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Why now is the world and his dog demanding custom slogans just 'cos i have?



Same reason you and your dog demanded one just 'cos Arch had one. Presumably.


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Same reason you and your dog demanded one just 'cos Arch had one. Presumably.



He'll want a chimp next. But I'm busy, I have a Makka Pakka to finish, and then a hooded cardie to do on commision.


----------



## Kovu (17 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> *cakecakecakecake* have as much as you like!



+1 have as much cake as you like. 
Ha Mont!


----------



## HJ (17 Apr 2009)

Cycling in Scotland please


----------



## longers (17 Apr 2009)

Can I be a Pastafarian please?

Until I change my mind. Thankyou.


----------



## Chuffy (17 Apr 2009)

I've always fancied being a Vice President. Thanks.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> He'll want a chimp next.



I see your chimp, and raise you a monkey in a fez;


----------



## Chuffy (17 Apr 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> I see your chimp, and raise you a monkey in a fez;


That's an wol!


----------



## Shaun (18 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> ffs.
> I deserved that.



Short term - I've changed you back (hopefully you didn't feel a thing!! .


----------



## yenrod (18 Apr 2009)

>If Arch is the Queen of Cycle-Chat...

She never got my VOTE !

Self appointed - thats typical !


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Apr 2009)

'Queen Of CAKE', Yenners, and appointed by Admin, FWIW.

Keep yer hair on!


----------



## Arch (20 Apr 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> I see your chimp, and raise you a monkey in a fez;



That's crochet, I haven't quite mastered that yet (I know the principle, just haven't done any). Cute!


----------



## Chuffy (20 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> That's crochet, I haven't quite mastered that yet (I know the principle, just haven't done any). Cute!


As someone once said to me - "Voulez vous crochet avec moi, ce soir?"


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Apr 2009)

I hope we're not getting crochetty here.

[/coat]


----------



## Arch (20 Apr 2009)

Chuffy said:


> As someone once said to me - "Voulez vous crochet avec moi, ce soir?"


----------



## Speicher (20 Apr 2009)

It's very plain to me that these puns have been purloined from somewhere else.


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Apr 2009)

Darn it!
You'll needle lot more than that to complete the yarn.


----------



## dudi (22 Apr 2009)

you lot are as bad as my father..


----------



## Landslide (22 Apr 2009)

I'm still not sure whose puns are the _worst_...


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2009)

This isn't the end of the thread, bear in mind there's a lot weft.


----------



## Dave5N (23 Apr 2009)

I love your sense of humour. Always has me in stitches.


----------



## mickle (23 Apr 2009)

:ffs:


----------



## spandex (23 Apr 2009)

mickle said:


> :ffs:




What is up??


----------



## mickle (23 Apr 2009)

Nuffin. Leave me alone.




Actually... 


No never mind.


----------



## tdr1nka (23 Apr 2009)

wassamattermickle?


----------



## Chuffy (24 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> wassamattermickle?


He wants to change his title to 'Mungle' and no-one's obliged yet....


----------



## mickle (24 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> wassamattermickle?


Nothin!! jeez!


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2009)

I used to work at a Silk Weavers, that's what gave me my warped sense of humour.


----------



## c2c (2 May 2009)

just noticed this thread, what childish fun.............. can i have redredrobin please admin..thankyou.......XXX


----------



## Arch (4 May 2009)

I just earned my Queen of Cake title by taking some flapjack down to my neighbour, who woke at 1.30 this morning to the sound of someone inexpertly trying to force her window open...

And no, my flapjack did NOT make it seem worse...

And the daft burglar left a smear of blood on the window frame before he ran off when she turned the light on....


----------



## c2c (4 May 2009)

Arch said:


> I just earned my Queen of Cake title by taking some flapjack down to my neighbour, who woke at 1.30 this morning to the sound of someone inexpertly trying to force her window open...
> 
> And no, my flapjack did NOT make it seem worse...
> 
> And the daft burglar left a smear of blood on the window frame before he ran off when she turned the light on....




so then, if his dna is on profile already, he`s nicked, and if not, eventually when he is this crime will be picked up. what with that and your flap jacks a result..... hope your neigbour is not too traumatised by the experience....

ps..... dont make carrot cake do you...??

pps i earned my redredrobin title cos im a bristol city season ticket holder.... cue insults...!!


----------



## Sittingduck (4 May 2009)

Arch said:


> I just earned my Queen of Cake title by taking some flapjack down to my neighbour, who woke at 1.30 this morning to the sound of someone inexpertly trying to force her window open...




Lol Arch. What's the flapjack for? Presumably to hide under the pillow and smack the unlucky burgular over the bonce with, should they gain entry


----------



## dellzeqq (4 May 2009)

could I be...
'pre-talced and mighty'
please?


----------



## Shaun (5 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> could I be...
> 'pre-talced and mighty'
> please?



Alakazam ... piff ... paff ... poof!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (5 May 2009)

Shaun

Can I please be SittingDuck "Flapjack Dodger" pretty pleeease?


----------



## ChrisKH (5 May 2009)

Well if we're all allowed to play I would like to confirm my perversion and be a "Shorts Adjustment Expert" .

After Saturday, I suspect I could think of a few more:-

CrockofGold - Exploding Shorts Expert ('Nuff said)

Arallsopp - Garmin Lover (He'll follow it anywhere )

Any others?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 May 2009)

Are you still doing requests, Shaun???

Can I be a "Jaffa Cake Monster" please?


----------



## John the Monkey (5 May 2009)

I'm considering changing mine to "Frivolous Cyclist" just so the karmic balance is maintained.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 May 2009)

Admin said:


> Alakazam ... piff ... paff ... poof!!!


wow!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 May 2009)

Yay - I've always said Shaun was a top bloke.


----------



## ChrisKH (5 May 2009)

Thanks Shaun!


----------



## Arch (5 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Lol Arch. What's the flapjack for? Presumably to hide under the pillow and smack the unlucky burgular over the bonce with, should they gain entry



Huh, my flapjack's not that bad... Actually, it's on the gooey side, so could be laid on the window sill as a sort of flypaper trap.


----------



## Chuffy (5 May 2009)

Arch said:


> Huh, my flapjack's not that bad... Actually, it's on the gooey side, so could be laid on the window sill as a sort of flypaper trap.


<---Queue here gentlemen to get caught in Arch's sticky fly trap.....


----------



## Arch (5 May 2009)

Chuffy said:


> <---Queue here gentlemen to get caught in Arch's sticky fly trap.....



I say!


----------



## John the Monkey (6 May 2009)

Fabulous - thanks Shaun!


----------



## mickle (6 May 2009)

Can I be 'amateur gynatherapist' now please?


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2009)

Only if you can learn how to spell it...


----------



## c2c (8 May 2009)

Arch said:


> I say!





Chuffy said:


> <---Queue here gentlemen to get caught in Arch's sticky fly trap.....


lol.....


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2009)

OH well might as well join in the frivolity.
Can I have 'Cycling Tattoed Warlord' please


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2009)

ianrauk said:


> OH well might as well join in the frivolity.
> Can I have 'Cycling Tattoed Warlord' please



Done.

I wasn't sure about the _tattoo_ reference until I looked at your profile pic ... wow, that must have brought some water to your eyes!!!

I expect it took more that one visit too? 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mickle (10 May 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Only if you can learn how to spell it...



Ahem, since it's my word I may spell it how I wishes.


----------



## craigwend (11 May 2009)

Shaun can I have 'occasional' which probably describes my posting and riding?

Ta


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2009)

craigwend said:


> Shaun can I have 'occasional' which probably describes my posting and riding?
> 
> Ta



Erm, just ... occasional ... or Occasional cyclist?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 May 2009)

Admin said:


> Erm, just ... occasional ... or Occasional cyclist?


He/She'll be back in a fortnight to let you know...


----------



## craigwend (11 May 2009)

Admin said:


> Erm, just ... occasional ... or Occasional cyclist?



Occasional


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2009)

craigwend said:


> Occasional



Ta da


----------



## mickle (12 May 2009)

Gynetherapist?


----------



## magnatom (12 May 2009)

Just came across this thread. Completely childish and an complete and utter waste of time! 

Can I have one as well please Shaun?! 

I'll take a risk and let someone else make a suggestion!


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2009)

mickle said:


> Gynetherapist?



Hmmmm .... I know it's not a real word and I realise it's part of the fun of the word, but the Gyne bit at the front doesn't really sit well with me, for obvious reasons .... how about *Gyrotherapist* instead?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HelenD123 (12 May 2009)

Admin said:


> Hmmmm .... I know it's not a real word and I realise it's part of the fun of the word, but the Gyne bit at the front doesn't really sit well with me, for obvious reasons .... how about *Gyrotherapist* instead?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Just make him stick with Munter


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Just came across this thread. Completely childish and an complete and utter waste of time!
> 
> Can I have one as well please Shaun?!
> 
> I'll take a risk and let someone else make a suggestion!


How about 'Media Whore' or 'Borg-er Me'?


----------



## Landslide (12 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'll take a risk and let someone else make a suggestion!



Surely "Cycling Vigilante"???


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'll take a risk and let someone else make a suggestion!


What did that cab driver call you, a "Serial Complainer"?


----------



## magnatom (12 May 2009)

....and I was hoping someone would come up with Captain Cameraman!


----------



## Arch (12 May 2009)

craigwend said:


> Occasional



Aye, like tables...


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2009)

Shaun,
can I be a pain and change mine (again).....
to

*Tattooed Beat Messiah*

Cheers
Ian.


----------

